# Opinions on 2012 Fantom Cross (SRAM)



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

I'm almost ready to pull the trigger on this bike. I already own the Le Champion Team Titanium, which I love. But I've been doing a lot of bike touring in Vermont, where usually 20% of the tour rides travel on hard packed dirt roads. 

I've been using my Giant Rapid if the ride is mostly on these dirt roads. But I detest the flat bar handlebars of the Rapid. And adding the drop bar ends didn't help, since they are too wide for comfort.

I like the fact that the 2012 Fantom Cross uses the SRAM Apex with a 32 teeth rear sprocket in the cassette, which would certainly help on the Vermont hills. At my age (60), sometimes the Le Champion Team is a little hard to do the steep hills.

Enough out of me, any opinions on this bike? Any likes or dislikes?

Thanks in advance!
Jim D.

Here is the link:

Save up to 60% off SRAM Apex Cyclocross | Cross Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

I like the Apex group, but I'd prefer Apex cranks over the FSA, and I'd rather have disc brakes on this bike. Sort of an Outlaw Apex.

For a bit (actually, a lot) more money, you could look at the Century Ti with Apex, which I prefer, and the caliper brakes should be OK for this application. It will take cross tires.


----------



## "the dude" (Aug 19, 2012)

I have been going back and forth between the SRAM cross and the outlaw. I think disc brakes are good for commuting and winter time but I'm caught up on the tiagra shifters, is there any point in stressing about tiagra vs 105 vs apex?


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

I don't have experience with any of the shifters in question, but I get the impression that Apex is a bit better than 105 and Tiagra. Apex is lighter than both, for sure. Apex is on my short list for my next road bike purchase.

I wish we could mix and match groups on BD, such that we could select the Apex group with the Outlaw.


----------



## Jim52 (Aug 24, 2011)

Well, I decided to go with the Fantom Cross Pro Titanium after all. I'm probably going to be riding this bike more than my road bike and like the soft ride and durability of titanium.

I went with the Cross Pro because of the 32 teeth rear sprocket. At my age, pedaling up Vermont hills, I wanted the 32 in the cassette.

Titanium Cyclocross Bicycles | Road Bikes - Motobecane Fantom Cross Team Titanium | Cross Bikes


----------



## vautrain (Mar 1, 2012)

Nice choice. I would dump the cantis and slap some disc brakes on there, but that's just me.


----------

